# New to the forum...question about aquarium size and price...



## tv4184 (Sep 2, 2005)

I've been keeping fish for many years already, but I am still learning. I found this forum using google a few months back. I have a few questions to ask. I wanted to start up a Cichlid tank and I'm not sure if a 75 gallon would be a good size to go with. I found an oak colored 75 gallon oceanic tank in the local paper that comes with matching stand. The seller is pricing it at $200. I'll still have to get filters and such. Maybe not wondering if 75 is a good size...since thats the best size that can fit in the location I have. Does anyone have suggestions on filtration systems and on the tank itself if anything. The only extra equipment I have at my hands right now is a penguin magnum 350 and two penguin power heads. If you guys are wondering...this will be my first Cichlid tank.

Speaking of which...my current 40 gallon tank has finished cycling and is doing quite well. Its been up and running for 3 months now with 2 zebra danios and 10 cardinals.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I know very little about cichlids but I'd say this would be a good setup


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

there are several cichlids that you could put in a tank that size. I have a 55 gal and am stocking it with the smaller african species.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Sounds like a nice setup  Be sure to find out if it has sat at anythime without water in it. we like the magnums, they're great at polishing the water. What cichlids are you planning on having?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah what cichlids are you planning on getting that's a great size to start with that was the size of my first cichlid tank which I had an oscar in. Filtration I like the Fluval 404 and that's what I had on 75g.


----------



## tv4184 (Sep 2, 2005)

Should I bother getting an undergravel filter? I haven't decided on what kind of cichilds I wanted to get yet. I am still trying to stock my 40 gallon tank right now too. I may let the tank cycle for a while. Once it cycles for a good amount of time...my friend was going to give me 10 black neons he used to cycle his ten gallon. I was thinking about using them to in cycling the 75 gallon. Unless theres you guys would suggest another type of fish to use.

I did decide that I was gonna put two Discus in the 40 gallon as the last set of fish to add to it. The two zebra danios and the cardinals are what I want to keep there for now. I was gonna add a school of cory's and maybe a few swords.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well just remeber there's American cichlids that like neutral to soft water and African cichlids which like hard alkaline water so keep that in mind when trying to decide what types you want. I've never used an undergravel filter but some say it's good to use an undergravel in conjuction with a hob or canister filter


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

an under gravel filter is not a good choice. first off, cichlids like to dig so they would probably uncover it. second, under gravel filter produce a lot of nitrates and i would not personally use one.


----------



## tv4184 (Sep 2, 2005)

So if I don't go with the undergravel filter. Should I get a penguin biowheel 330 or should I get like a new canister filter. I personally don't like the magnum 350 because there is too many parts to clean whenever I did clean it. I would use it if its the best way to go. Would there be a way I can use the power heads I have if I don't go with the undergravel setup?

I do know how they dig to setup for hatching their eggs. I've observed it in my friend's 55 gallon and the fry always get into the undergravel filter after they hatch and unfortunately his first batch got sucked up by the power heads. I do like how they take care of their children unlike my prior swordtails and mollies.

As for the types of cichilds I wanted to go with. I was going to go with the small colorful ones. I didn't want to get those that would grow very large like oscars. I don't know yet. I'll probably know more by christmas.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I had a UGF for 12 years of so in my tank and I just recently took it out. While I never had any problems with it - I would not suggest getting one. I was mortified at the gunk growing underneath it when I removed it! LOL - thats too much nasty for me... and a UGF is not something you can easily remove and clean under periodically. I personally would not waste my money on one and thats coming from someone who ran one for 12 years. As far as using your powerheads, I still use one of mine to help circulate and areate the water. I have a little box on the end of the tubing filled with carbon and it pulls the water through that. Im sure there are other ways you can use them, I just dont know what they are.. LOL


----------



## tv4184 (Sep 2, 2005)

Should I just go with two Aqua Clear power filters. I was thinking about two 300/70 aqua clear. I'm not sure how I should go about cycling it. I have a few internal filters like the duetto and like a power sponge filter. Could I put those in the 40 gallon for a while and then move them to the 75 to help with the cycling process? The only downside is the 40 gallon just barely finished so I don't know how effective that'd be. I also found a place to buy this product called bio-spira from so I read that might be effective as well. I might just make another post about the tank itself now since I may want to make this my first planted tank as well...this is getting a bit complicated...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

bio spira is excellent for cycling the tank, and is recommended if you use fish to do so. I would also look into fishless cycling, as it can be worth while as well, and a whole lot cheaper.


----------

